# Tender for Dikhololo Shares



## Terry D (Aug 11, 2011)

I received this email from Dikhololo (contact-us@dikhololo.co.za). My levies are all paid through 2012. Can someone explain what this might mean?



Hereby we give notice of

TENDER FOR DIKHOLOLO SHARES
We hereby invite you to tender on Dikhololo Share Block Company Limited shares.  We have exercised our lien over shares of debtors in default of payment.  A list can be obtained from Mr. Anton Theart, Snr. Financial Manager at telephone number (012) 277 9080 or e-mail: anton@dikhololo.co.za.

All tenders must be submitted at the offices of our Auditors, Captus Accountants & Auditors.
Details as follows:
Contact person: Mr Twanie de Witt
Physical address :Block @ Nature
Block A
472 Botterklapperstraat
Die Wilgers
Uitbreiding 54

Postal address .O. Box  515
PRETORIA
0001

Telephone number : (012)  816 6600
Fax number : (012)  8073008
E-mail : twanie@captus.co.za

All tenders must be handed in before closing of their offices on Wednesday 24 August 2011.

Our order number 113104.
Regards


Mr A J Theart
SNR FINANCIAL MANAGER
Tel : (012) 277 9080  e-pos : anton@dikhololo.co.za


----------



## Dori (Aug 11, 2011)

??    I'll be interested in learning what this all means.

Dori


----------



## ira g (Aug 11, 2011)

I received the same e-mail. I have forwarded it to Scott Riddle for his comments. Scott is a DIK re-seller who was involved in the proxy fight in keeping First Resorts out of DIK.


----------



## Reggie_Hammonds (Aug 11, 2011)

*Tender*

Got the same email.


----------



## Pat H (Aug 11, 2011)

The way I read it is that they are offering foreclosed weeks to present owners. A tender would be a bid.


----------



## cbm32 (Aug 11, 2011)

I agree with Pat.


----------



## ehollin (Aug 11, 2011)

*Dikhololo tender offer*

I received the same e-mail.


----------



## DavidnJudy (Aug 11, 2011)

Me too - same email


----------



## philemer (Aug 11, 2011)

Pat H said:


> The way I read it is that they are offering foreclosed weeks to present owners. A tender would be a bid.



Yes, but no further info.  Maybe Scott will enlighten us. Not that I need another wek.


----------



## MelBay (Aug 11, 2011)

Well shoot, I read the email I got and thought "I'll hop over to TUG, someone always has the scoop".    Anxiously awaiting Scott's reply.


----------



## Terry D (Aug 11, 2011)

I received an email back from Dikhololo saying these are flexi weeks available to buy if interested.


----------



## ira g (Aug 12, 2011)

Here is the response from Scott Riddle:

Dear Dikhololo Owners, Another year goes by and the world seems to be even crazier than last year. We thank God we are timeshare owners and have just returned from one of the best family vacations we have ever experienced. We were very blessed that our (3) condos for the same week, onsite Disney Orlando properties, turn out to be such a success. Try balancing 3 families, with 4 kids from 21 months to 7 years old! It turned out to be a fantastic trip and we are sure we will enjoy the pictures much more someday. We are looking forward to our New England trip this October and our (4) condos in Nashville for Christmas. Our ownership in the Dikhololo Resort and Rayburn Country RCI Points Resort has made these dream trips financially possible. This is my 31st year in the timeshare business and I have found that timeshares equal memories; but I am also a realist and understand that not everyone is on the same page. Below I am offering you information and some internet links so that everyone can make the most of their ownership. From a recent response of e-mails that I have received it seems that many Dikhololo owners have received a TENDER FOR DIKHOLOLO SHARES offer directly from Dikhololo Resort. This is an invitation for any Dikhololo owner to bid on any of the returned week that the resort is offering for sale. This is a legal requirement the resort must disclose. I have had little success in the past 12 years participating in the TENDER process in at any of the South Africa resorts I have business with; it seems the weeks are normally bought in bulk the large Vacation Clubs. It is not worth my time but you are welcome to request the forms and direction necessary directly from the tender representatives. Please contact; Mr. Anton Theart, Senior Financial Manager, Telephone number (012) 277 9080, E-mail: anton@dikhololo.co.za &/or Mr. Twanie de Witt, telephone number: (012) 816 6600, Fax number: (012) 8073008, E-mail : twanie@captus.co.za. I cannot help you with this process and I wish you the best. Full contact details are posted at the bottom of this e-mail. Please contact them directly as I cannot offer you any assistance or advise concerning Tenders. I can help you with the following: 2012 Deposits If you have not paid your 2012 maintenance fees, (levies) to Dikhololo I highly recommend that you do so now! RCI Weeks now requires a full 276 day in advance of any Weeks deposit in order to receive 100% Trading Power Units. All of the information to keep current including the cost conversion of the 2012 deposits and instruction to pay and receive your 2012 deposits is located on our website > www.tradingtime.net > HOT LINKS > Resort Dues. New RCI Weeks Rules For those of you that do not understand the new RCI Trading Power Unit assignment and opportunities I highly recommend that you click the following link to understand how the New RCI Weeks exchange system works > Answers to your membership questions. RCI Points w/ South Africa Timeshares Although RCI has made some drastic changes concerning the RCI Weeks exchange programs RCI Points still allow 100% of the original value for the South Africa Weeks that qualify for Deposit program. Your Dikhololo South Africa timeshare qualifies for RCI’s Points for Deposit Program. If you would like access to the exclusive RCI Point inventory, (Disney, Hilton), 2-3-5 exchanges, Point Partners, Airfare, Rent-a-Car, Hotels etc you can get involved! More information is located at www.timeshare-points.com. Trading Time is the certified RCI Points reseller and we are happy to help you receive the most from your ownership. Done with Timeshare? As timesharing enters its 37’s year of insistences my 31st’s, many of the original owners have the best stories, huge financial benefits and super memories that their Dikhololo timeshare ownership has provided; but the good old timeshare no longer fits their lifestyle or personal needs. If your Dikhololo ownership is no longer working for you please contact me directly before entering the foreclosure period. We have new owners that very well would like to take you place and continue the experience. E-mail me at scott@tradingtime.net or call me at 800-692-6636. I have helped 1000’s of clients to become happy Dikhololo owners. Visit www.tradingtime.net or click or call ne directly to help me to help you… Do not hesitate to click call me; let me know what I can do for you. Regards, Scott Riddle 1800MyCondo Inc. 1-800 My Condo (800-692-6636) US/Canada 936-582-7753 direct 936-582-1402 fax scott@1800mycondo.com www.1800mycondo.com Trading Time Inc. 1-887-TTI-1000 US (887-884-1000) 936-582-1614 direct 209-593-3057 fax scott@tradingtime.net www.tradingtime.net www.dikhololo.net www.timehare-points.com www.rayburncountrytimeshare.com Dikhololo Tender Contact Info: Contact person: Mr. Anton Theart, Senior Financial Manager Telephone number (012) 277 9080 E-mail: anton@dikhololo.co.za Telephone number: (012) 816 6600 Fax number : (012) 8073008 E-mail : twanie@captus.co.za Contact person: Mr. Twanie de Witt Physical address: Block @ Nature Block A, 472 Botterklapperstraat Die Wilgers, Uitbreiding 54 Postal address .O. Box 515 PRETORIA, 0001


----------



## Reggie_Hammonds (Aug 12, 2011)

*Good info from Scott.*

For those of you who still are doing weeks rather than points how much longer are you going to stick with this?  I'm debating giving back my 2 weeks next year or contacting Scott like he mentions.  I've had a good run but with the conversion rates and the reduced power I'm better off just looking for a killer internet deal and maybe paying an extra $25 per night for an equivelant room.  My previous cost back in 2009 & 2010 were running about $70 per night once I factor in my RCI costs with my MF cost.  It now looks like it's closer to $100 AND I can't seem to find much to trade for a week on RCI.

Thoughts?


----------



## EWSteyn (Aug 12, 2011)

Every Dikhololo shareholder should have received this email. This is the first time that I am aware of that the resort use email to advertise the foreclosed weeks on offer. In the past the advertising was very limited, and then mostly the resellers and large vacation clubs bid for the foreclosed weeks. This is exactly how the vacation clubs gets their HUGE shareholdings in resorts (at a very cheap bid price also).

In my opinion it is a fairer method to advertise to a broader audience. The resort needs to recover the unpaid levies (MF) from these sales. I also think this  opportunity will not happen every year - because weeks at Dikhololo will become scarce again when the economy gets pumping!

Regards,
Eugene Steyn


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 15, 2011)

It is good to see them trying to get members to buy.  Hopefully this will help keep the Bullfrog from getting his reptilian claws on more weeks.




EWSteyn said:


> Every Dikhololo shareholder should have received this email. This is the first time that I am aware of that the resort use email to advertise the foreclosed weeks on offer. In the past the advertising was very limited, and then mostly the resellers and large vacation clubs bid for the foreclosed weeks. This is exactly how the vacation clubs gets their HUGE shareholdings in resorts (at a very cheap bid price also).
> 
> In my opinion it is a fairer method to advertise to a broader audience. The resort needs to recover the unpaid levies (MF) from these sales. I also think this  opportunity will not happen every year - because weeks at Dikhololo will become scarce again when the economy gets pumping!
> 
> ...


----------



## Scott Riddle (Aug 30, 2011)

*Dikhololo Owners - TENDER NOTICE*

Hello Dikhololo Owners, 

  If you have received this notice it does not mean that you account is in default. Do check to make sure you are paid through 2012 and that you have received your 2012 deposit.

  From a recent response of e-mails that I have received it seems that many Dikhololo owners have received a TENDER FOR DIKHOLOLO SHARES offer directly from Dikhololo Resort. This is an invitation for any Dikhololo owner to bid on any of the returned week that the resort is offering for sale. This is a legal requirement the resort must disclose. I have had little success in the past 12 years participating in the TENDER process in at any of the South Africa resorts I have business with; it seems the weeks are normally bought in bulk the large Vacation Clubs. It is not worth my time but you are welcome to request the forms and direction necessary directly from the tender representatives. Please contact; Mr. Anton Theart, Senior Financial Manager, Telephone number (012) 277 9080, E-mail: anton@dikhololo.co.za &/or Mr. Twanie de Witt, telephone number: (012) 816 6600, Fax number: (012)  8073008, E-mail : twanie@captus.co.za. I cannot help you with this process and I wish you the best. Full contact details are posted at the bottom of this e-mail. Please contact them directly as I cannot offer you any assistance or advise concerning Tenders. 

I can help you with the following:

2012 Deposits
  If you have not paid your 2012 maintenance fees, (levies) to Dikhololo I highly recommend that you do so now! RCI Weeks now requires a full 276 day in advance of any Weeks deposit in order to receive 100% Trading Power Units. All of the information to keep current including the cost conversion of the 2012 deposits and instruction to pay and receive your 2012 deposits is located on our website > www.tradingtime.net > HOT LINKS > Resort Dues.

New RCI Weeks Rules
  For those of you that do not understand the new RCI Trading Power Unit assignment and opportunities I highly recommend that you click the following link to understand how the New RCI Weeks exchange system works cut and paste the following url > http://app.rci.com/landing/InsideRC...eRCIIndex&cid=C000003145:A000031573:000000142

  DONE w/ Dikh ?? If you would prefer to remove your name from the deed in lieu of defaulting on any Dikhololo week feel free to give me a call. There is no charge for this service.

             Regards,       Scott Riddle
                                 1-877-884-10000





Terry D said:


> I received this email from Dikhololo (contact-us@dikhololo.co.za). My levies are all paid through 2012. Can someone explain what this might mean?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

